# Carro de hidrógeno



## osterie (Nov 28, 2007)

hola a todos
me di cuenta que los autos de hidrogeno cada vez se estan abriendo mas campo por esto, decidi hacer uno de juguete como proyecto y presentarlo en mi universidad para un posterior aceptamiento y hacerlo de tamaño real... pero no tengo muy claro como es el funcionamiento de la célula de hidrogeno que provee de enrgia a cada uno de los motores del coche...

gracias de antemano


----------



## Leon Elec (Nov 28, 2007)

Hola. Es un proyecto bastante complicado.

Este link te puede servir http://www.ing.unlp.edu.ar/quimica/celdas.doc


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 28, 2007)

Que conocimientos y capacidad económica tienes?
Es un proyecto muy grande, costoso y hasta riesgoso.
Las celdas estan confeccionadas en su mayoría (las mas probadas que ya se planean con usos comerciales) con polímeros especiales semipermeables con selectividad ionica (lease caro y difícil de hacer, de ahi que se gasten millones en investigar esta tecnología) que actúan en combinación con catalizadores metálicos (muchas veces de vanadio, titanio, niquel, platino, etc) con una granulometría adecuada para facilitar la adsorcion y permitir las reacciones.
Estas son, por supuesto las celdas de mejores rendimientos.
Hay celdas de menor rendimiento entre las que se encuentran algunas de las que te muestra Leon.
Realmente es un tema con mucho que desarrollar, no solo en la celda en si, sino en el manejo y control del Hidrógeno, que es un gas particularmente difícil de manejar y muy peligroso.
Es un proyecto como para hacer un grupo de investigación y pasar unos años desarrollando cosas.
Sino en algunos países ya se consiguen prototipos comerciales de celdas de hidrógeno y etanol.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2007)

El hidrogeno ya es antiguo esta el la nueva moda.

http://www.motordeaire.com/


----------



## Leon Elec (Nov 28, 2007)

ja, yo no quería pintartela tan negra para no subestimar a nadie, pero en realidad es como dice electroaficionado, de echo, estas empresas hacen años que están investigando.


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 28, 2007)

Yo no subestimo a nadie ni la pinto de ningún color, las cosas como son.

Por cierto curioso lo del aire, pero no se si podrá competir en rendimientos con las tecnologías con generación. Esperemos que alguna de estas caiga en manos de compañías que no estén vinculadas al petroleo y gas a ver si alguna sale antes que sean la única alternativa y nos las cobren como tal.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Nov 29, 2007)

Creo que la idea de usar hidrógeno en nuestros autos es costosa además de peligrosa  comparada con la idea del aire comprimido.
Otra ventaja del aire comprimido para usarse en un auto es que el científico que lo estudie no necesita tener grandes cantidades de dinero para realizar su tesis, simplemente un compresor de aire y un motor viejo, luego a experimentar y sacar conclusiones.

Saludos


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 2, 2007)

El hidrógeno estan peligroso como el gas. Tener un tubo o varios en la parte de atrás o abajo de auto y no hacerle chequeos periódicamente, es ser un loco que no piensa. Si es seguro llevar gas en el auto, también lo es para el hidrógeno, claro está, que hay que ser cautelosos porque el peligro siempre está.


----------



## El nombre (Dic 2, 2007)

y digo yo... siendo tan precavidos como sois, ¿ninguno de vosotros irá en coche a gasolina? 
Los tubos van por debajo del cohe, es altamente volátil, explosivo, incendiario... y nunca revisamos las tuberías hasta que el olor a gasolina nos alerta.
Todo equipo puede ser seguro. ahora queda el tema de la rentabilidad.


----------



## Dano (Dic 2, 2007)

La diferencia del Hidrógeno con el gas comun y la es que éste no tiene olor ni color, además de ser menos denso que el aire, esto lo hace extremadamente peligroso.

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Dic 2, 2007)

El problema que ocurre con cualquier gas es que no estamos acostumbrados a colocar detectores. Si en las viviendas se dotara de una seguridad mínima no pasaría nada. Comparado con el precio que tienen, ya sea vivienda o vehículo, la seguridad es despreciable. 
En caso de escape activa un cierre de seguridad y una señalización. se puede acompañar de corte "intrinseco" de la tensión. ¿Qué coste lleva una explosión o incendio?.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 2, 2007)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> La diferencia del Hidrógeno con el gas común y la es que éste no tiene olor ni color, además de ser menos denso que el aire, esto lo hace extremadamente peligroso.
> 
> Saludos



De hecho el gas comun tampoco tiene olor, esto es una adición para justamente poder detectarlo mas fácilmente.
El hecho de que sea menos denso tambien lo hace menos peligroso poruqe se escapa mas faicl de lo que se acumula, esto permite que si la fuga es pequeña no se concentre tan rápidamente el gas.
Lo que lo hace realmente peligroso es su alta flamabilidad y gran capacidad explosiva.
El otro factor de riesgo es la difusividad. Gracias a ser la molecula mas pequeña de la que tenemos noticias, el hidrógeno difunde a traves de metales y de muchos polimeros. Esto quiere decir que atraviesa los contenedores, conductos, etc.
Por supuesto todas las cosas malas tienen su contraparte por ejemplo ser el unico combustible que no contamina para nada, los rendimientos que tienen las maquinas que lo utilizan, ademas de otras tantas ventajas.
El problema con el aire es que no es una fuente de energia de por si, sino que se depende muy constantemente de otra para comprimirlo y luego descomprimirlo y recuperar la energia almacenada, es un proceso menos rendidor en suma.
Pero lo bueno es que no contamina nada al utilizarlo, dependera de cuanto contamine comprimirlo.
Saludos.


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 2, 2007)

> dependera de cuanto contamine comprimirlo.
> Saludos.



Muy buen punto de vista


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2007)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> El problema con el aire es que no es una fuente de energia de por si, sino que se depende muy constantemente de otra para comprimirlo y luego descomprimirlo y recuperar la energia almacenada, es un proceso menos rendidor en suma.
> Pero lo bueno es que no contamina nada al utilizarlo, dependera de cuanto contamine comprimirlo.
> Saludos.



Si todo bien si encuentras hidrogeno comprimido.
Como no creo que lo encuentres, lo fabricas (Electricidad mediante) y lo comprimes (Mas electricidad mediante)

Mejor caminar o bicicleta !


----------



## osterie (Dic 6, 2007)

leyendo algunos docuementos me di cuenta ke las celulas de hidrogeno son altamente eficientes y ke al obtensión del hidrogeno, se hace desde hace algunos años de manera 100% ecologica para el fin vehicular en noruega.
Tal vez lo ke se necesita para avazar y dar el gran paso para sea el apoyo del gobierno, porke para llevar un proyecto de esta magnitud a producir en serie seria altamente costoso...

por eso kisiera empezar desde ya (voy en 1 semestre) ya ke tengo algunos conocimientos de electronica ke me podrian ayudar a desarrollar.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 6, 2007)

Tiene conocimientos basicos de fisicoquimica o gente de ese departamento que te pueda ayudar?
Yo te recomendaria si decides emrpender el proyecto que trates de investigar por el lado de catalisis ácida en solucion o catalisis metálica por adsorcion, ya que membranas polimericas son dificiles de conseguir y ni hablar de su costo.
Me parece que un semestre es poco tiempo para arrancar de cero con un proyecto de esta naturaleza, yo intentaria conseguir las celdas ya fabricadas, si no era esa ya tu intensión.

Saludos.


----------



## osterie (Dic 7, 2007)

por supuesto, primero ke todo keria saber su funcionamiento y su manera de actuar y de producir energia, por el momento pienso conseguir unas celdas ya hechas y con ayuda de los profesores e investigadores del campus mas, mas adelante intentare hacerlas celdas...

pero la pregunta es, cuantos dolares aproximadamente me constaria unas cuantas celdas de esas?


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 7, 2007)

Casualmente hoy vi en al television que en la provincia de Santa Cruz (Patagonia Argentina Austral) hicieron unos prototipos de autos de hidrógeno, pero en vez de con celdas, modificaron el motor para que queme hidrogeno, gas o gasolina indistintamente, no seran tan eficientes pero no es una mala idea.
http://www.geocities.com/pato_donald_2000/fuel_cell/
Ahi hay algunos datos.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Dic 7, 2007)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Dano dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En eso no discrepo,  , vos sos el químico del foro  .

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 9, 2007)

Creo que el proyecto más interesante, incluso más que obtener energía del hidrógeno, es la obtensión del hidrógeno.

Que nadie piense que es la fuente de energía del futuro. El hidrógeno será un mero transporte de energía, como lo es hoy en día la red eléctrica. Me refiero con esto a que el hidrógeno se generará en un punto para ser consumido en otro.

El kit de la cuestión es que hace falta mucha energía para disociar hidrógeno, cosa que lo hace inviable, unido a la peligrosidad mencionada por los participantes de este foro.

Recordad una cosa muy importante, "la energía ni se crea ni se destruye, solo se transformadorrma", y todavía no hay nadie que lo haya desvirtuado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2007)

Combustible del futuro: Hidrometano


http://inngeniar-estudios.blogspot.com/2007/02/hidrometano-fuente-de-energia.html


----------



## redservimax (Dic 5, 2008)

hola,con respecto al tema hidrógeno los metodos mas modernos dicen de producir el hidrogeno "On demmand"sin tanque,solo lo que se necesita,hay mucha información en la red
saludos redservimax


----------



## otrora89 (Mar 7, 2009)

que onda amigos, compré unos manuales gringos que tienen información sobre como hacer unos cuantos reactores de hidrógeno, para no andarlo cargando, se produce en el mismo auto, pueden bajarlos de mi post en taringa:http://www.taringa.net/posts/autos-motos/2085004/no-mas-gasolina.html

donde puden bajar varios manuales de esos temas

También el caso es que hay unos circuitos que vienen en los manuales que se llaman pwm, los podrán ver en el manual run a car on water, traté de hacerlos en el programa  pcb wizard, pero no hay algunos componentes, luego traté de hacerlo con el eagle pero no esta el componente tc4420cpa mosfet y como no se mucho de electónica no se que utilizar, ademas de que traté de hacerlos a la antigua pero el mi ciudad no encuentro ningun componente más que resistencias y malas caras. he estado buscando mucho en internet pero esta información es muy limitada por la cantidad de componentes que existen.

porfavor si alguien me puede ayudar.
[/img]


----------



## karl (Abr 23, 2009)

tristemente los sistemas de producción de hidrogeno autocontenidos son un fraude.
Violan la primera ley de la termodinamica, "no puedes obtener mas energia de la que le metes a tu sistema", y la segunda "no puedes sacarle a tu sistema la misma energia que le metiste, ya que parte de esta se convierte en calor inherente al sistema (entropia)"

El hidrogeno se puede quemar en un motor común de combustion interna, como se quema el gas natural o el metano, el problema es que la densidad de energia por kilo es muy baja, es dificil mantener un volumen suficiente de hidrogeno en un tanque (los átomos son tan pequeños que se fugan atraves del metal) y licuarlo es un tanto dificil, a menos que te apellides NASA y puedas robarte un par de litros del transbordador sin que tu papá se enoje


----------



## electricerc (May 8, 2009)

checa en youtube electrolisis del agua y veras como se separa el H del O2.
una vez que entiendas esto ve generacion de hidrogeno y veras varios propuestas y solo basta aplicarlas yo estoy fabricando mi generador de hidrogeno con placas de acero inoxidable no es muy costoso el proyecto

saludos electricerc


----------



## luisperezmedina (Ene 21, 2010)

Apoyo tu comentario electricerc, también eh construido mi motor a hidrogeno y eh podido mover una motor taxi, asi que ese motor si funciona, sigamos chicos mejorando los diseños.


----------



## jasgui (Abr 27, 2010)

hola!!!
soy nuevo he intentado buscar los calculos para mejorar el desempeño de los motores a combustion de hidroxi pero la verdad me quedo corto en la busqueda de la densidad de lo que estoy generando, ademas de la energia interna y todas esas cosas que se neceseitan para hacer los calculos termodinamicos la verdad lo unico que tengo son los calculos empiricos de produccion
si me pudieran mandar info se los agradeceria


----------



## RobertRoig (Jun 14, 2010)

Alguien hablaba de generadores on demand... los generadores de hidrogeno que he visto asi sencillos i tal, salen unas burbujitas... ... lenta... mente...
tardaria eso para siempre para separar el H2 y el O2 de un vaso de agua... ... y si tienes E para hacer electrolisis, ostias, usala para un motor eléctrico!! no?!


----------



## Beamspot (Jun 15, 2010)

Robert, exactamente este es mi punto de vista. Electrólisis ¿para qué? Un motor eléctrico impulsado por una batería da mucho más rendimiento que cualquier otro sistema. Y si no, en la Elektor del mes pasado hicieron un estudio precisamente de la energía eléctrica que se metía en una celda de combustible para generar 2H2 + O2, y la que se obtenía de invertir luego el proceso a partir de los gases obtenidos.

En ningún caso obtuvieron más del 50%, siendo el peor caso del 30%. Si este gas se hubiese metido en un motor de explosión, el rendimiento nunca hubiese superado el 30%. En comparación, una batería normal de NiMH como la del Prius suele dar cerca del 80%. Y no es tan peligrosa mientras que es mucho más densa.


----------



## RobertRoig (Jun 18, 2010)

ahora me viene a la cabeza un video de un coche descapotable que le habian instalado como 20 generadores eólicos (ventiladores) y decía que generaba electricidad al circular y..... que risa....


----------



## karl (Jun 18, 2010)

coincido con la posicion de RobertRoig, un motor de combustion interna (gasolina o diesel) anda por ahi de un 15-20% de eficiencia, por tanto y por fuerza un sistema que lo use no va a tener una mejor eficiencia que eso.
por otra parte, si usas un sistema electrolizador para producir hidrogeno... que luego alimentes en una celda de combustible para mover tu motor eléctrico... 
ya en serio, un motor electrico da por ahi del 80% de eficiencia, las baterias plomo acido tienen algo asi como un 60%(creo), por lo que tu sistema te daría en teoria un 48% de eficiencia, si cambias de tecnologia, (por ejemplo, baterias de litio), tu eficiencia mejora.
si estas convencido de que la solucion del futuro es el hidrogeno, parte tu sistema en dos, pon un par de celdas solares en el techo de tu casa dedicadas a electrolizar agua, el gas lo almacenas en un tanque de gas normal, del que trasvasas una carga diara a tu "patasdehule"(auto) durante la noche y problema resuelto, te olvidas de las restricciones de peso, portabilidad y las penalidades asociadas en el automovil para el sistema completo, y el problema que mencione antes de la difusión del gas atravez del tanque se vuelve irrelevante, solo traes el combustible que necesitas para hacer el recorrido diario, mas un FM20 (factor miedo 20%) por si se te ocurre ir al cine.


----------



## karl (Jun 20, 2010)

añadiendo un par de cosas:
mencionaron que no tienen forma de saber cuanto hidrogeno se produce:
caalculo teorico:
cada mol de agua (18 gramos) tiene un mol de hidrogeno y medio de oxigeno (porque los gases son diatomicos), un mol de cualquier gas ocupa 22.4 litros a presión y temperatura normales (en español, a como 30 grados celsius y al nivel del mar), y para producirlo se necesitan dos coulombs de energia electrica (segun entiendo un coulomb es la carga de un mol de electrones), el tiempo que te tardes en darlo te va a dar la corriente (coulombs=volts por amperes).
ok, toda esta perorata para que:
1. puedes calcular la produccion de hidrogeno de tres formas:
a, a tu botella de recoleccion le pones un manometro y una bascula (o si es transparente una escala graduada), determinas que tanto del garrafon es gas y que tanto agua y multiplicas ese volumen por la presion (hay una ecuacion que dice Presion*volumen=n(moles)*R(la constante de los gases, san google)*Temperatura (en grados kelvin,=celcius+273)
presion, volumen y temperatura las conoces con instrumentos baratos, la R la sacas de san google (cuida nadamas las unidades) y la n es lo que te interesa, los moles de gas que produgiste
b, por el cambio de peso en el sistema, mides el agua que pones, sacas o dejas burbujear los gases, y tienes un estimado de cuanto gas produjiste, nota, del total, solo 1/8 avo es hidrogeno, el resto es oxigeno por peso, porque el hidrogeno es mucho mas ligero.
c, si puedes calcular la corriente que pasa por tu reactor, le restas la que se pierde y de esa le vuleves a sumar lo que se convirtio en calor, lo que queda es lo que se usó para producir hidrogeno.


----------



## TULLIO (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola electricerc: podrias subir el esquema de tu generador de hidrogeno, que tengo interes en hacerlo y no encuentro donde sacar diseño y medidas?


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 9, 2010)

hola amigos, kes infirmo que yo tengo en mi poder una celula de hidrogeno casera y no me costo mas de 10 pesos todo el aparato, no es mas que 5 placas de acero inoxidalbe atadas y separadas 2 milimetros entre ellas ( 2 celulas, una + y otra - )  la sumerjo en agua, el agua con n poco de bicarbonato o sal, a la bateria del auto, todo esto en un recipiente hermeticamente cerrado y regulado, regulo la cantidad de hidrogeno emitido con lo que el motor demanda con un equipo de GNC y la bateria cargando con el alternado y listo,    aclaro que la idea la tube desde chico y  profundice un poco y lo logre sin problemas       como tanque utilizo un cuero de pelota que duran un poco mas
com mi papa regulamos el motor y arranco tra una semana de investigacion  
la verdad no me fue complicado


----------



## RobertRoig (Jul 21, 2010)

en el polo + se hace O2 en el - H2
si lo cerramos todo, la presion que hace el H2 sobre el sistema empujaria H20 hacia donde se almacena el O2.
si dejamos escapar el O2, el H2 empujará el agua...  nos hace falta un compresor que almacene el H2 pero que tampoco puede hacer demasiado vacío, que chuparia H2O...

Bocagonza, como lo solucionaste?
con una válvula quiza?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 29, 2010)

En el fondo, el hidrógeno es un combustible "secundario", precisa de otra energía para generarlo. Por ejemplo podríamos usar energía eólica que no se sabe cuando hay viento y almacenarlo.
El problema es que su uso es muy peligroso.


----------



## Beamspot (Ago 5, 2010)

Hace ya cosa de unos meses, hice un pequeño estudio sobre el coche eléctrico y la media mentira que nos cuentan. Básicamente: en cualquier caso hay que usar electricidad y ahí es donde radica el problema. Las eléctricas españolas, a día de hoy, obtienen un 22% de energía eléctrica de fuentes renovables, pero en el pico de consumo, sólo se usa el 55% de la potencia ya instalada.

Resulta que la mayor parte de centrales que tenemos de combustibles fósiles están paradas (de momento, eso es bueno) y sólo de ponen en marcha cuando aumenta la demanda (durante el día). Pero claro, eso es un montón de dinero parado. Hay que hacer que éstas estén en marcha el mayor tiempo posible para amortizar la inversión. Es decir, hay que hacer que durante la noche aumente la demanda. ¿Cómo? Pues 'incentivando' que la gente cargue las cosas, como por ejemplo, el coche, durante la noche.

El resultado es que el porcentaje de energía renovable va a bajar, ya que simplemente se usaran más centrales que actualmente están paradas. Nadie va eliminar estas para poner centrales hidroeléctricas (recordemos que quien hizo la mayoría de estas maravillas fue Franco), y las eólicas sólo generan electricidad según sople el viento, que nunca suele coincidir con los deseos de todo el mundo.

En cualquier caso, difícilmente se va a llegar, en la situación actual, al rendimiento del 35% que tienen los modernos coches diesel con Start&Stop. Las centrales térmicas (incluyendo las nucleares) apenas llegan a este mismo rendimiento. Si sumamos las pérdidas que comenta Karl, la situación siempre empeora.

Y para colmo, tal y como comenta Scooter, es MUY PELIGROSO. La reacción química O2 + 2H2 es la más violenta y energética que existe.

Aún así, queda un elemento que ponderar por ahí en un plazo medio/largo: las energías nucleares de fisión y fusión.

En mi humilde opinión, lo que hay que incentivar es la reducción del consumo y malgasto energético, y las energías generadas localmente.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2010)

Se me olvidaba lo mas importante, antes de ver que motor queremos y todas esas cosas hay que ver la forma de no usar una cosa de tonelada y media para trasladar a una persona de 75kg. Si dejamos esta relación sin mover todo lo demás es perder el tiempo miserablemente. Y la tendencia de los automóviles es a pesar mas, no menos.


----------



## Beamspot (Ago 11, 2010)

Pues justo estos días me he quedado sin coche, así que voy al trabajo con mi Vespa. El resultado es que gasto la mitad de combustible...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2010)

En realidad la vespa debería de gastar un cuarto que un coche, es un motor 2T de "no muy alta" tecnología con una aerodinámica no muy buena...


----------



## Beamspot (Ago 11, 2010)

Que no le gustan ni las cuestas arriba ni las velocidades de carretera por las que voy (66Km de ida y otros tantos de vuelta, con bastantes subidas y bajadas, todo carretera... frente a 60Km de autopista - de pago, que estoy donde estoy - con velocidad constante y con menos variación de altura).

Por cierto, de gasolina gasto la mitad, pero el coste de aceite es parejo al de gasolina, así que económicamente sólo salgo ganando el peaje de marras.

Ah, y los motores 2T suelen ser más 'sedientos' que sus homólogos de 4T, a no ser que incluyan inyección directa en el cilindro que actue cuando se hayan cerrado las lumbreras de escape.


----------



## jasgui (Sep 15, 2010)

ty por la info la verdad le trabajo en mi tiempo libre y estoy probando solamente la parte de inyectar el gas a volumenes reducidos para lograr que trabaje solamente con este, el problema que se me ha presentado es el desgaste de anillos y cascabeleo del cilindro a plena marcha ya que soy nuevo en la mecanica solo he molestado la parte de inyeccion de la mezcla gas-aire; en san goo encontre que la relacion de aire gasolina es de 8 volumenes a 1 pero se sigue ahogando a plena marcha.
PD: la energia que estoy utilizando es la generada por el alternador y unas entradas de aire que van a unos generadorcitos estube pensando en colocar bobinas en las ruedas pero no se en que me pueda afectar el rendimiento.
uso tanques que me soportan 20-30 minutos de rendimiento c/u pero aun no puedo sacar el calculo exacto si alguien me puede colaborar con los calculos de mezcla para los cilindros se los agradeceria


----------



## Beamspot (Sep 16, 2010)

El empecinamiento en conseguir un perpetuum mobile (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Movil_perpetuo) es realmente encomiable. La evidente demostración del nivel en el campo de la física, especialmente de la termodinámica aplicada como es el caso de los motores térmicos de combustión queda establecida.

Con todos mis respetos, creo que dedicar el tiempo a la formación en dicho campo es más recomendable y útil al interesado que el aprender por métodos empíricos una lección de sobras conocida.


----------



## RobertRoig (Nov 15, 2010)

Quiza el "perpetuum mobile" exactamente no... pero hay cosas interesantes... 
ahora me viene a la cabeza lo del fenomeno de cavitación




o la fusion... cuando lo hagan bien, no es que sea perpetua, pero el mar tiene mucha agua para ir tirando...


----------



## Beamspot (Nov 15, 2010)

Puede que el concepto de 'carro de hidrógeno' no se ajuste al principio de fusión de deuterio (no me imagino un 600 con el CERN a cuestas...). Aún así, creo que se trata de la aproximación más asintótica con la coyuntura que se cita en estas páginas.

Records d'un manacorí...


----------

